# morir sin causa (antónimo)



## Cloe Garcia

¿Cuál es el antónimo de morir sin causa? No quiere morir sin causa, sino ________.
Gracias.


----------



## Arpin

¿Con motivos?


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

¿Por un ideal?

¿Por una causa que merezca la pena?

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

¿_Con un sentido_?


----------



## Namarne

Cloe Garcia said:


> No quiere morir sin causa, sino ________.


_...por algo._ 
Pero al pedir antónimo, no sé si es que tienes que buscar un término concreto. A mí no se me ocurre.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

"...sino con razones/ motivos"


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

No quiere morir sin causa, sino morir viviendo por una que valga la pena.
El oxímoron no viene mucho a cuento (ni es muy original, sino algo traqueteado), pero bueno, me hace más corto el horario de trabajo.


----------



## Vampiro

¿En una sola palabra?
“No quiere morir sin causa, sino justificadamente”
(Muchos idealistas en este hilo)
Saludos.
_


----------



## ManPaisa

Una opción:
_No quiere morir sin causa, sino causando muertes._
(No sé si será lo que buscas )


----------



## Vampiro

“No quiere morir sin causa, sino por un botín que valga la pena”.
_


----------



## Aserolf

No quiere morir sin causa, sino *como mártir*.

Es lo único que se me ocurre, pero sin la opinión de *Cloe Garcia* (la forera que hizo la pregunta) creo que podremos deliberar todo el día. 
A mi me parece mas una pregunta de examen.

Saludos a todos! (especialmente a mi querido amigo *Namarne*!!! ;o)


----------



## jordi picarol

Vampiro said:


> ¿En una sola palabra?
> “No quiere morir sin causa, sino justificadamente”
> (Muchos idealistas en este hilo)
> Saludos.
> _


Efectivamente,muchos idealistas.¿Por qué se identifica automáticamente la palabra causa con "un ideal"?
Tal como plantea la pregunta no queda claro,ni mucho menos,qué antonimo quiere. ¿El de toda la frase?En ese caso habriá que empezar por:"Sino vivir..." ¿Únicamente de "causa"?Volvemos a lo del ideal,porque morir,morir,no se puede sin una causa; sea esta una caída del bordillo de la acera o la gripe porcina. En conclusión: para recibir una respuesta exacta,clara y concreta; hay que plantear la pregunta de la misma manera.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Masuas

Aveces se muere de casualidad, por seguir las causas de otros !!


----------



## Vampiro

jordi picarol said:


> Efectivamente,muchos idealistas.¿Por qué se identifica automáticamente la palabra causa con "un ideal"?
> Tal como plantea la pregunta no queda claro,ni mucho menos,qué antonimo quiere. ¿El de toda la frase?En ese caso habriá que empezar por:"Sino vivir..." ¿Únicamente de "causa"?Volvemos a lo del ideal,porque morir,morir,no se puede sin una causa; sea esta una caída del bordillo de la acera o la gripe porcina. En conclusión: para recibir una respuesta exacta,clara y concreta; hay que plantear la pregunta de la misma manera.
> Saludos
> Jordi


Chapeau.
No pudo estar mejor dicho.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Agró

Cloe Garcia said:


> Cual es el antónimo de morir sin causa? No quiere morir sin causa, sino ________.
> Gracias.



No quiere morir sin causa, sino *con causa*.


----------



## Masuas

*Causalidad*
f. Relación entre una causa y su efecto. 
filos. Principio según el cual nada puede existir sin una causa suficiente (fuente: DRAE).
Entonces ...morirse tiene su causa.


----------



## Vampiro

“No quiere morir sin causa, sino encausado”.
 
Sólo para aportar otro punto de vista.
_


----------



## ManPaisa

También:


> _No quiere morir sin causa, sino encauzado _(es decir, 'no a la deriva').


Creo que cuadra con la petición original de Chloe y enriquece su texto.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

No quiero morir sin causa, sino vivir con razón.

¿El antónimo de morir no es vivir?


----------



## Masuas

En el cauce de la vida navegamos encauzados con miles de causas
para llegar a la conclusión, al final de ella, que morir es haber nacido.

Dínos algo Chloe.


----------



## Cloe Garcia

¡Gracias, gente! (¡¡¡hay cada respuesta! como lo de causando muertes!!! jejej.
Pero morir sin causa es morir a lo tonto como un accidente. Sobre todo un hombre que está en la guerra: muchos murieron accidentalmente porque les dispararon sin querer, por error, sus propios compañeros. Eso sería morir sin causa, digo yo. Y lo contrario no me refería a vivir sino a morir por un ideal, justificadamente,... todo lo que habeis propuesto me ha gustado.
¡¡Si hay más posibilidades, bienvenidas sean!!


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Bueno.... no sé yo si morir sin causa es antónimo de morir con causa.

Lo mires como lo mires, estás muerto.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Valeria Mesalina said:


> No quiero morir sin causa, sino vivir con razón.
> 
> ¿El antónimo de morir no es vivir?


 
Pues entonces, el antónimo es morir por la patria. Como dice el himno nacional de Cuba, 
'¡No temais una muerte gloriosa, 
que morir por la patria es vivir!.'
No hay causa mayor.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

No tiene nada de moderno, el himno de Cuba.

Pero lo malo es que la canción la cantan los vivos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Valeria Mesalina said:


> No tiene nada de moderno, el himno de Cuba.
> 
> Pero lo malo es que la canción la cantan los vivos.


 
Pero Horacio se quedaba en alabar la muerte. Por eso es mejor parafrasearlo: "Dulce y honorable es morir por la patria, pero más dulce vivir por la patria, y dulcísimo beber por la patria. Por tanto, bebamos a la salud de la patria".
Aquí puede estar el antónimo de morir sin causa: Vivir con alegria. 
_Carpe diem_, también de Horacio.


----------



## Cloe Garcia

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Bueno.... no sé yo si morir sin causa es antónimo de morir con causa.
> 
> Lo mires como lo mires, estás muerto.



Claro que estás muerto. pero yo prefiero morir rescatando a un niño, que sé yo, de un atropello por ejemplo que morirme de un cáncer. ¿Morir salvando una vida por ejemplo tiene más sentido no? A eso me refiero. Morir por algo que merezca la pena.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Cloe Garcia said:


> Claro que estás muerto. pero yo prefiero morir rescatando a un niño, que sé yo, de un atropello por ejemplo que morirme de un cáncer. ¿Morir salvando una vida por ejemplo tiene más sentido no? A eso me refiero. Morir por algo que merezca la pena.



Pues a mí me parece lo mismo. A tres metros bajo tierra, ¿qué más da ya? 

Lo contrario de estar muerto es estar vivo. Lo contrario de morir encausado, estirar la pata, dar la vida por la patria, morir como un héroe y diñarla como mártir de la revolución sigue siendo vivir.

No veo ninguna diferencia. Es más, siempre se muere uno con causa. Para eso se hacen las autopsias, para averiguar la causa de la muerte.


----------



## Cloe Garcia

Valeria Mesalina said:


> No veo ninguna diferencia. Es más, siempre se muere uno con causa. Para eso se hacen las autopsias, para averiguar la causa de la muerte.


 jejeje

Vuelvo otra vez a la misma idea: no es lo mismo morir por algo que por nada. Imagínate otra situación: andas por la calle y en la calzada te encuentras un boleto de la lotería. Te agachas contenta  para cogerlo y te arrolla un autobus: has muerto por nada.

otra situación sería que te arrojaras contra ese mismo autobús para modificar su rumbo (que se dirige a un precipicio), porque sólo así se salvarán los cuarenta pasajeros que van dentro: con tu muerte has provocado algo positivo, has hecho algo, has contribuido a algo.

¿Estamos?


----------



## Namarne

Cloe Garcia said:


> no es lo mismo morir *por algo* que por nada


Eso mismo debía pensar el autor de este libro.  (Quizá tú misma has empleado la expresión que buscas).


----------



## Prima Facie

Por Dios, qué "jartá" de reír con este post.

Mi propuesta a ese "antónimo" que buscas es que no es lo mismo morir sin causa que por un motivo. Algo básico, lo sé, pero creo expresa lo que estás buscando. Ayudaría saber si puedes modificar algo de tu frase, como la palabra "causa". Ahí se nos abriría otro abanico de posibilidades que estoy segura aprovecharía el respetable para dar rienda suelta a su tan hilarante imaginación 

Morir de amor es diferente a morir por amor. Lo primero es una imbecilidad, lo segundo una cuestión de principios, me temo.


----------



## Agró

Prima Facie said:


> Morir de amor es diferente a morir por amor. Lo primero es una imbecilidad, lo segundo una cuestión de principios, me temo.


Yo creo que lo segundo es una cuestión de _finales_.


----------



## Prima Facie

Demasiado subjetivo, Namarne 

Tu buena causa para otro puede no serlo. A mí morir por amor no me parece una buena causa, pero existirá el que piense que yo soy un cactus y crea que morir por amor lo sea.

Me estoy empezando a liar...


----------



## Alma Shofner

Cloe Garcia said:


> ¿Cuál es el antónimo de morir sin causa? No quiere morir sin causa, sino ________.
> Gracias.


Morir por algo.


----------



## piraña utria

*NOTA DE MODERACIÓN*​*Colegas y amigos,*

*Creo que tuvieron todos la oportunidad de divertirse un rato. Aquí todos son veteranos, así que no se requiere profundizar en las razones para colocar el candado por estos lados.*

*El hilo queda definitivamente cerrado,*

*PU *


----------

